# Strobe Defeat



## Chris07 (Dec 16, 2014)

As I sit here at post bored out of my mind, I wonder:

What does the "strobe defeat" button do?

I've played with it before, but it does nothing so I assume it's been disabled on our rig.

Any insight?


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 17, 2014)

Typically will turn off the strobe lights it's used at night to reduce distraction and not cause certain groups of people to steer into the ambulance.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2014)

I believe it turns off our front facing white strobe lights. 

If you're slow then test it out?


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well whatta you know, thanks.

So I might as well ask....what does "low intensity" do? I've played with it before and didn't notice any changes in the lights. Is it supposed to cut some of the lights?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 17, 2014)

What's the brand of the ambulance and what's the brand of the light control board?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> What's the brand of the ambulance and what's the brand of the light control board?


Looks like a standard leader control panel/ambulance.


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 17, 2014)

Leader type II ambulance. Whelen lightbar.


----------



## jcroteau (Mar 6, 2015)

Low intensity will just make the strobes less bright for night time use


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2015)

The "low intensity" is for use during fog.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 7, 2015)

and during snow storms


----------



## exodus (Mar 11, 2015)

Doesn't do anything for us at all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2015)

exodus said:


> Doesn't do anything for us at all.


I heard during FTO time that it turned off our opticom but I have never tried it.


----------



## exodus (Mar 11, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I heard during FTO time that it turned off our opticom but I have never tried it.


I'll try it tomorrow night while I'm on. I've never noticed a different int he strobes. I know the strobes stay on though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2015)

exodus said:


> I'll try it tomorrow night while I'm on. I've never noticed a different int he strobes. I know the strobes stay on though.


Your unit is still one with the strobe defeat button? Must be at what 273,000 miles by now.


----------



## exodus (Mar 11, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Your unit is still one with the strobe defeat button? Must be at what 273,000 miles by now.




Hmm, now that I think about it, I'm not sure if it still has it. My 104 (42952) had it, but I'm 109 (29079) now though. It's gas but still has the old style light bar... Sot it might.  I'll see when I go in tonight.


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 13, 2015)

when the primary lights are on (red button pushed up) low intensity will dim the white halogen strobes, I usually use this at night because our street names are reflective and i cant read them at full power, the strobe defeat will kill the front white and red halogen strobes.


----------



## chrisemtmags (Apr 12, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Your unit is still one with the strobe defeat button? Must be at what 273,000 miles by now.



The company I work for before has low intensity and strobe defeat is that synonymous with old rigs? Our rigs have about 200,000- 700,000 miles on it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 12, 2015)

chrisemtmags said:


> The company I work for before has low intensity and strobe defeat is that synonymous with old rigs? Our rigs have about 200,000- 700,000 miles on it


They are only found on our older units. I can't speak for other area.


----------



## NPO (Jul 21, 2015)

We have something similar but it says "WHITE LIGHTS OFF" 

Guess what it does?? Kills front facing white lights for dense fog to reduce glare.


----------

